# cranberry&pomegranate,raspberry,blackberry.



## hedgerow-wine (Feb 8, 2013)

Just started two gallons of fruit juice wine. 
*ingredients*
2lt-red grape juice.
1lt-cranberry & pomegranate juice.
1lt-raspberry & blackberry with cranberry juice.
2kg-white sugar.
1tsp-ritchies yeast(per DJ)
half a tsp-yeast nutrient(per DJ)
water.
*Method:* make some sugar syrup with half of the sugar and leave to cool,divide all the juices in to the DJ and
divide the sugar syrup then add to the DJ with the yeast & nutrient,fit the airlocks and ferment for a week,then do the same with the other half of sugar when cool divide and add to the DJ then top up with cold tap water to the neck of the DJs fit the airlocks and fully ferment out.
Note: when fermenting as stopped rack and add finings then rack when clear and mature for 6 to 12 months.


----------

